# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Braemar Error Code Help (HX OT1 Opened)

## satorumusashi

Hi all, 
Braemar heating unit throwing up an error code 10 (which is HX OT1 opened).
What does this mean and what causes it?

----------


## droog

The BSC has detected that the heat exchanger over temperature switch 1 (HX OT1) is
either open at the start of an ignition sequence, or has opened during run mode. The room
fan will run for up to 10 minutes to attempt to cool and close the switch. While HX OT 1 is
open the red LED on the EFS unit will flash each time the switch is checked (approximately
every 15 seconds) until HX OT 1 closes.
SCC display:
Potential Causes Potential Remedies
Reset:
The system will record the diagnostic code and reset automatically once the condition has
cleared - the room fan will run for up to 10 minutes to attempt to cool and close the switch. If
the switch closes a manual reset is not required. If the switch does not close within 10
minutes the system will proceed to lockout 1, and will require the following reset procedure:
After the fault has been rectified:
 Press RESET on SCC thermostat, OR
 Turn manual thermostat off - on -off - on - wait 5 seconds at each state, OR
 Turn power off - wait 5 seconds - turn power on.

----------


## Tack

Hi droog, I have just had a braemar ducted heater TH320 3.7* 18kW installed in the ceiling and the room temp is 16C and i set it to 25C and its take about 2-3 hours to get its to 18C and keeping on blow out cold air and stop at 18C. I did try to set up to 27C but it still stop at 18C. Your advise is much appreciated.Thanks, Tack.

----------

